# Utorrent auto start/shutdown



## freaksavior (Sep 1, 2009)

is there a program that can auto start utorrent or a torrent program at a certain time, then close it at a certain time?


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Utorrent has a built in scheduler.  It won't start the program and stop it automatically, but it will start and stop the downloading automatically, or limit the bandwidth available to utorrent at certain times.

If you need the actual program to start and stop, you can use task scheduler to start utorrent when you want, and use taskkill in a batch file to kill utorrent, then schedule the batch file using task scheduler to kill utorrent when you want.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 1, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> is there a program that can auto start utorrent or a torrent program at a certain time, then close it at a certain time?



You can create a micro?


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 1, 2009)

how do i do this?

I understand task scheduler but the other part, no idea


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Open Notepad
Copy and paste this: taskkill /IM uTorrent.exe /F
Save the text document as whatever name you want(except taskkill), but change the txt at the end to bat.
Then when you schedule the task to shutdown utorrent, point it at the bat file you just created.

That should do it.


----------

